# Rumor: 76ers eye Tinsley, other PGs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Philadelphia Daily News reports the 76ers are continuing their search for a veteran point guard and are discussing former Indiana Pacers Jamaal Tinsley and may consider taking another look at Golden State Warriors restricted free agent C.J. Watson.
> 
> 
> Watson, according to the newspaper, was offered a one-year, $2.3M deal by the 76ers, but turned it down.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Just bring back Iverson for a final go round.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol

i wouldnt mind CJ at alllll, they probably will replace him with Morrow and Curry anyways, we could use him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No one knows how ready Tinsley is for NBA ball, but the guy is clearly more talented than everyone else on that list.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Id feel more comfortable with tinsley then I would with lou.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Tinsley can't really shoot or play defense either, though. Those were my main problems with Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Tinsley can't really shoot or play defense either, though. Those were my main problems with Miller.


He shot 37% from 3 one year. Not that he's currently a good shooter, but he's been able to hit open 3's in the past.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He shot 37% from 3 one year. Not that he's currently a good shooter, but he's been able to hit open 3's in the past.


Better than Miller, but the Sixers are in dire need.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Flip Murray?



> http://www.philly.com/dailynews/sports/20090727_Sixers__Andre_Miller_were_not_on_the_same_page.html
> 
> With Williams, Holiday and Willie Green the only full-fledged guards on the roster, Stefanski is continuing his search for a veteran. *A source familiar with the situation confirmed some early contact concerning Atlanta Hawks unrestricted free agent Ronald "Flip" Murray (a Philadelphia native who played at Strawberry Mansion High), but said that Murray's agent is looking for more than a 1-year commitment.
> *
> ...


It seems like Watson is out of the picture, and Murry is in. He had a great year as the 6th man in ATL last year, but they got Crawford and Teague now. Murry's a pretty good shooter/combo guard tho. He'd be an excellent fit in the Illadelph if you guys sign him imo.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I've been a fan of Flip Murray for a while, but getting him would be dumb. They need a true point off the bench.

The team should ride with Lou for this season for better or worse.


----------

